# Panchlora nivea (Green Banana Roach) care



## fowlers (May 25, 2009)

hi, im hoping to start a colony of Panchlora nivea (Green Banana Roach), can any body tell me the temperatures these roaches prefer. i have the substrate ready in the container im using, the humidity is 88%, but im trying to get it to around 80%. could any one direct me to any good caresheets please.

can these roaches cope with the temps of 28-30C or is that too hot for them.

any help is much appreciated.
many thanks
rob


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

I had a look a few weeks ago because I was interested in these roaches too, Couldn't find much on them though, Good luck with it and let me know how it goes!


----------



## Tropical (Mar 18, 2010)

I doubt 28-30 C would be too hot for them i think that "too hot" for a roach would have to be pretty dam high. Intresting choice of roach for a feeder but great for chameleons. The only drawback for me personally is the flying and climing and also the size of this particular species. There is however a giant form which is slightly bigger that you may want to invest in depending on the animal you are feeding. Sorry but i am not aware of any care sheets for these.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

The guys and gals over in the invert section can probably give you a better indication of this species requirements.


----------



## fowlers (May 25, 2009)

i have just found a bit of info regarding the temps, and it says they like a temp of 24C, i also read on another species caresheet that the warmer the temps the more the roaches will breed. il keep researching an check the invert section also.

any more help is welcome :whistling2:


rob


----------



## ZOO CENTRE (Apr 1, 2010)

fowlers said:


> i have just found a bit of info regarding the temps, and it says they like a temp of 24C, i also read on another species caresheet that the warmer the temps the more the roaches will breed. il keep researching an check the invert section also.
> 
> any more help is welcome :whistling2:
> 
> ...


They need more high temperature ( 28-32C )- 24C is too low.
Moisture: 70-80%
Bedding: 2-4 inches of quality soil and peet
Food: dry high protein food + ripe fruits


----------



## fowlers (May 25, 2009)

thank you very much for your help, much appreciated.

many thanks
rob


----------

